# Synthetic Turf help with power sweeper!



## Smokey4 (Dec 12, 2021)

Just finished nailing down my turf and am going to fluff and silica infill. I'm trying a Ryobi power broom to fluff but it seems to pull up some blades of "grass".

Is this normal or am I doing something wrong? First timer here! Thanks!


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

Not any help to your question, but where did you get the turf from?


----------



## Smokey4 (Dec 12, 2021)

I got it from Turfit here in Arizona. 
Not sure if they serve outside of the area or not but they're great and the turf is really nice. 
I got the "Bermuda Pro 87"


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

What does the manufacturer recommend? I couldn't find anything online about using a power broom but I would imagine you don't want blades coming out. The thick nylon on a power broom might just be to much. I would go to a rubber paddle or try using a regular push broom. Or lower the RPMs.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you need to make sure the brush is rotating the correct way and keep the RPM's down to see if that helps. Here is a video to help.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5ycCY0rjaA[/media]


----------

